# Public Land



## gray0630 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello everyone. I just moved here from Colorado, and I am trying to learn my way around, and all the different hunting regs. I have read that a lot of the farmers and land owners wont allow deer hunting; and I have also heard that all the public land is elbow room only (especially during gun week). 

Is all of this that I have heard true? 

Also, does anyone know if the same holds true, or has anyone had any luck on the AEP (near Zanesville I beleive)

Thanks a lot for helping the new guy. If anyone needs any tips for an excursion to Colorado, let me know.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

For the most part that is true. I have always hunted public land because that was the only option I had, this year I got out early and with the advice from many on here obtained permission to bow hunt three different properties. The public land is over hunted but the deer are there, you just have to put yourself in the right situation.

AEP is where I gun hunt every year. This season will make ten years. There are tons of deer, but tons of hunters as well. We have been lucky enough to hunt on a piece that few know is public so it gets very little pressure beyond us. If we didn't have this little slice of heaven that others don't know about, I don't kow that I would hunt there during the gun season. There are definately some crazies out that week.

Welcome to OGF by the way. What part of Colorado are you from? I have family in Aurora and in Boulder. I love it out there. I'm gonna get out that way one of these years for an elk hunt!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

most of it is elbow to elbow , unless you go to out of the way plasec like zaleski st.forest or wayne nat.forest. aep is not quite as bad either.


----------



## dcemsmedic2693 (May 20, 2005)

Alum Creek is crazy opening day of season. Mid week it is not as bad and then there is the weekend. Don't even try it. Delaware Wildlife area does not seem to be nearly as bad. I have had some luck mid week at alum. The nice thing about Delaware County is that there are several small plots of land that hold deer so the small woodlots is where I like to try to get permission. Many of them are 20 or less acres but with nothing else around other than fence rows you get in there and it is a haven for the deer. Try to find some of these type places and go in there. Bowhunting will be your best bet for sure as most of these type places have houses next door and they do not want gun hunting. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

it isnt that bad at tarhollow forest in vinton and ross county they usualy hunt in groups of friends ad stuff for gun season i hunted there fr the past 3 years


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Try Woodbury or possibly Dillon. I don't know much about Dillon, but Woodbury was a favorite of my friends in the area.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

For the past 3 years I have been going with a group to the aep land southeast of zanesville off zion ridge rd accross from the wilds, it has become such a zoo that after last year I said I would never go back! hunters heading out into the woods at 5 am to get their spot! by the time my son and I headed into the woods all we did was try to avoid hunters flashing there flashlights at us to keep us from getting to close, It was a joke. have to start looking for new grounds this fall.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I personally would not hunt the public grounds during gun season for the reasons everyone here stated. There are just way too many people which makes for dangerous situations. I have hunted some of the public areas during bow seasons and although I have found there to be quite a few people we really never had any problems getting in each other's way. We hunted Zaleski which is part of the Wayne National Forest several years ago and because the place is huge you can really manage to find an area to yourself. We hunted Woodbury Wildlife Area for a few years and found it to be pretty decent as well. Again there is a ton of land to spread the guys out. If you are willing to get off the road a ways you can have your pick of spots. It takes a bit of scouting and time to tune in to where they are with so much to choose from but it adds to the challenge. If you have interest in either of these locations I am sure you will find others on here that will be hunting them as well this bow season. You may even be able to join up with some of them.

Good luck to you!


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

I gun hunt aep or conesville coal property that is north of zanesville, and there is a lot of people but we dont have any problem with running into each other b/c of the amount of land, good luck to you all and have a safe hunting season


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

We will most likely try wild cat hollow this year, AEP, conesville, possibly (big maybe) avondale wildlife area. My husband just moved here 2 yrs ago from up north (ohio) and he had to find new palces to hunt. I don't know where you are located but we hunted the tri-valley wild life area and we loved it. It is my fav place to hunt. we have moved now and not that clse to tri-valley area but if I had my choice that's where I'd go.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

where is tri-valley


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

It is near Dresden, Ohio. Basically between Dresden and Adamsville, Ohio. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...feAreaMapsRepository/tabid/10579/Default.aspx

The following website just talks about the area and has pics but it's from 2005.

http://www.ohiobirds.org/news.php?News_ID=206

my husband took a 6 point buck from there last year.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

I was recently somewhat forced to move to Marion (long story) and now live within 10 minutes from Big Island wildlife area in Marion County. I was up there doing a little Dove/squirell/scouting yesterday and the habbitat looks great. 

Anyone know how the bowhunting pressure is? I have plenyt of private property, but since the move its now an hour and a half away. This being close to the house would make for some nice middle of the week evening hunts before the time changes. 

Any info would be appreciated.

Pr


----------

